# Looking for dive buddy



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

Tank is being hydro'd, and not going solo anymore. (I'm too old LOL) Looking for shore dive buddies since boat diving is getting so expensive. In Pensacola area but willing to travel a little.

If you're going out, and have room for an extra, please give me a yell

John
479-2486 (call or text)


----------



## Mr.wild shark (Mar 28, 2015)

Do you have permission ??


----------



## bowwilson (Oct 9, 2013)

I've got only a few dives under my belt but I would love to go out anytime. I'm itching to build my dive record


----------



## krisc1 (Feb 11, 2015)

John,

My name is kris and i am a relatively new diver tgat lives in Mary Esther. I am looking for a dive buddy as well. I wouldnt mind meeting up and taking a dive. Shoot me a txt or call at 4062318950 if you would like to go sometime.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm usually up for a shore dive when the weather\water is going to be nice. I have about 60 or 75 dives under my belt. I prefer weekdays (retired) but can dive weekends sometimes too.

I also have a boat that can get out to most of the offshore sites a lot cheaper than a dive boat and will be looking for buddies for that too ... but the boats not quite dive-ready yet and I won't have o2 onboard or anything other than basic first aid supplies.

I'm pretty much a fair weather diver though ... I don't do rough water, low vis, deco-dives, doubles, trimix, rebreathers, caves, or any of that stuff.


----------

